
The reason people burn out on open source - clukic
https://github.com/steveklabnik/emoji/issues/23
======
textphone
Same reason people burn out on Hacker News.

Independent developer consultants, as a demographic, significantly skews
towards a larger-than-average number of people who were never surrounded by a
good professional office culture. Many never learned the benefits or skills of
writing in ways that won't be interpreted as mean. In fact, many pride
themselves in trying to be the opposite of a professional behaving office
person. Toxic culture, loves to point out the tiniest flaws in everyone else's
work and don't care or realize that doing so is hurting others.

Case in point, Hacker News was a much happier place that was more receptive to
positively responding to people sharing their work, back when it was Startup
News. Inviting in all kinds of hackers, ended up bringing in the worst of the
worst segment of the demographic.

I love doing developer consulting, I know many awesome consultants who behave
great, but the average behavior of the demographic as a whole is is really
bad.

~~~
scrollaway
> Inviting in all kinds of hackers, ended up bringing in the worst of the
> worst segment of the demographic

If you think the current HN crowd is the "worst of the worst" of the
demographic, you need to get way, way out of your microbubble.

... and with an elitist attitude like that, don't think you're exempt of that
demographic either.

~~~
Retra
You say 'elitist' like it's a bad thing...

------
codebeaker
Maintainer of Capistrano here, I've been close to FOSS burnout a couple of
times, and more often than I would like people catch the sharp end of my
tongue. I can count on one hand how many issues have been opened with a
corresponding PR, and from those, barely any ever come with tests, or
acknowledge the stuff in the CONTRIBUTING file (Github includes a "Before
opening this issue, check this project's guidelines). Fortunately there are
couple of people who consistently tackle issues that the lazy people have
opened, and submit super high quality PRs with unit and functional tests,
documentation and entries in the CHANGELOG. These people are the main reason
that I still work on FOSS.

My solution was to make heavy use of labels at GH, the "needs more info" and
"feature request" ones are obnoxious colours. Second to that, I bought a
TextExpander licence, and setup a bunch of macros `notanissue` which expands
to:

> Closing because I’m not sure this is an issue, if you are convinced that
> this is really a bug, please feel free to re-open the issue and add more
> information (your versions (Ruby, Cap, etc), your Capfile, your logs, and
> relevant sections out of your Gemfile) > Otherwise support is done via the
> mailing list
> ([https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/capistrano](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/capistrano))
> or at StackOverflow
> ([http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/capistrano](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/capistrano))
> with questions tagged `capistrano`.

And a number of others 'contrib' for contribution guidelines when a PR is in
conflict with them, etc.

It's helped lighten the load a lot, and now tend to invest heavily in grooming
the issue list, and keeping things neat and tidy at GH. I dare guess, when I'm
awake 90% of the issues are classified, or closed within 5 minutes of being
opened, this has helped a lot with the feeling of pressure and constant
nagging with which I've previously suffered.

Of course, maintaining a large project is a burden, but it comes with career
and profile benefits.

~~~
weaksauce
Thanks for your hard work on the project! You have improved the lives of many
working programmers. What are you looking for for the future of Capistrano?

The problem and major benefit to github is how easy it is to contribute.
Sometimes it's like a high maintenance low paying customer vs. a high paying
customer that treats you like a professional and gets out of your way I guess.

~~~
codebeaker
Actually we're planning to keep improving it, I factored out the SSH driver
into SSHKit
([http://github.com/capistrano/sshkit](http://github.com/capistrano/sshkit))
when I did the v3 rewrite. Right now we are founding a company, and hiring a
team to build Harrow, the tool we all wish existed to tidy up some of the
workflow loose ends, and bring some order (whilst maintaining flexibility) to
what might otherwise being DevOps chaos. Find it (not launched yet) at
[https://www.harrow.io/](https://www.harrow.io/). One of our goals for Harrow
is to open source that as well as running a hosted service, and using the
revenue and expertise to follow the (exceptional) Hashicorp example of
building a commercial FOSS company to build excellent, useful software, whilst
defining new standards, and providing all the tools people didn't know they
needed.

Of course we know that Docker, and Rocket, and to an extent more of the AWS
tools are automating a lot of these processes, but for every problem they
solve, some people can't use them, and we're counting on "script things, run
them in a repeatable environment, share the scripts, and results with your
team" theme won't go away for a while (ever?), as most of what we do, even
with all these modern deployment tools is still programmer duck-tape.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
(Late to the conversation - I've had this tab open that long!)

I just wanted to ask your opinion on the docker comment - I think tools that
make repeatable builds will always be necessary (even if only to make the
first docker instance of your immutable server).

Or is there some other theme at play I so not understand that means this idea
is old hat?

------
g534345
I'm maintaining a small open source mobile app. The app is fairly popular and
well liked.

However, there are also a lot of people who just send comments to the app
store that the app is useless without feature x or is total crap if I don't
change something.

Nowadays, I get anxiety when I just think that I should go to the app store
and read the latest comments.

I understand that open source is about community and things should be made
together. However, I haven't really got any contributions except few language
translations.

I'm getting tired of the app and sadly it will be the last open source
software I'll release under my own name. From now on, I'll just dump the
source to somewhere and forget about it. Or keep the source closed.

Writing software, even open source software, should be fun. It shouldn't mean
that one person writes everything and others complain that it isn't enough.

~~~
mahouse
If you get anxiety when you to have read what others think about your app,
your problems are somewhere else.. mostly taking into account that you're
uploading it to the app store, a place where almost nobody knows what open
source is and they don't even care.

------
steveklabnik
Hey all. I'm on psudo-vacation, so I'm just going to leave this one comment
and not read the rest of this thread or respond to anyone:

1\. This was a few weeks ago, but I literally woke up, grabbed my phone,
checked my email, and had this sitting in my inbox. Not exactly a great way to
start your day.

2\. Said person eventually apologized to me, and apparently didn't understand
what open source meant or something? I don't hate him or anything. We all have
bad days. I'm not perfect either.

3\. The reason that this gem is missing those emoji is twofold: I cannot
distribute copies of Apple Color Emoji due to licensing, as I mentioned in the
issue. IANAL, but gemoji is infringing on Apple's IP. I'm not willing to do
that. For more on this issue: [http://words.steveklabnik.com/emoji-
licensing](http://words.steveklabnik.com/emoji-licensing) Secondly, for some
reason, Phantom Open Emoji doesn't have the full set.

4\. If you're willing to infringe on Apple's IP, you can use your own images,
and then it all just works.

5\. It states in the second line of the README that this uses Phantom Open
Emoji, contradicting what the author said in the issue.

6\. I actually have issues open to integrate Twemoji and Emoji One, which I
assume have the full set?

Burnout on open source is real, and many, many days, I feel like it's all take
and no give. If you run a company, please give your employees time to
contribute back to the libraries you use. It scares me how much of the world
runs on top of stuff that people basically do in their free time. It's not
sustainable.

(an addendum: thank $DIETY GitHub lets you lock issues nowadays, or I'm sure
this would be filled with terrible .gifs)

~~~
emojiofficer
In the US, rasterized font representations are not copyrightable, in contrast
to vector representations. Emoji are very clearly a font, and Apple uses a
rasterized format, so using Apple color emoji is fine in the US.

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intellectual_property_protect...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intellectual_property_protection_of_typefaces)

~~~
bjt
That's a leap that's far from guaranteed by the cases summarized in your link.
A court or the copyright office could just as easily say "just as the latest
digital outline fonts have elements that can be protected as software, emoji
have elements that can be protected as visual art."

~~~
carols10cents
But this person's username is _emojiofficer_ , that clearly means they're the
official emoji officer and they must be right...

------
fjarlq
The user who filed that bug is Jake Lodwick, co-founder of Vimeo:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jake_Lodwick](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jake_Lodwick)

~~~
xtrumanx
Anyone else feel uncomfortable by the above comment.

~~~
steinnes
Not really, I think both guys in the issue discussion are obviously very
smart, and I can identify with their respective frustrations.

I do think Jake's comments are a little harsh as the README refers to Phantom
Open Emoji in the 2nd paragraph -- however if I had just spent hours debugging
something like this, making an annoyed issue on GitHub could be the outcome.

------
billsix
Yet he mocked the existence of a open source project not that long ago

[https://harthur.wordpress.com/2013/01/24/771/](https://harthur.wordpress.com/2013/01/24/771/)

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
I remember this controversy.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5106767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5106767)

Edit: See also: steveklabnik's apology.
[http://blog.steveklabnik.com/posts/2013-01-23-node](http://blog.steveklabnik.com/posts/2013-01-23-node)

------
332451b
This is the same strategy I've used in open source projects. Handling the
report is annoying, but then having to go spend time fixing the issue to help
someone who is being an ass is soul draining. And it only encourages them and
other people to be an ass to get what they want.

So I call them out and close or delete the issue, and if they get frustrated
because of that, great! This doesn't mean I won't fix the issue eventually,
just on my own terms without giving that person the satisfaction. Makes me
feel a lot better.

------
DanBC
Contrast with this where someone puts up a short bit of code on Github and is
mocked for it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5106767#up_5106935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5106767#up_5106935)

~~~
MCRed
This is a much better example. Heather put up code, Klabnik was an asshole to
her. He really doesn't deserve sympathy for whining when a user asks that his
readme expose the lack of functionality of his project.

That's actually a legitimate bug report, even if not delivered with sufficient
kissing of Steve's ass.

What Steven did to Heather, however, is pretty typical of him. It's the way he
treated me in our one interaction online.

~~~
Xylakant
Well, the readme _does_ expose the lack of functionality in the first line. It
links to the underlying library which explicitly states that it's an
incomplete set.

Also, because somebody behaved like an asshole in a different situation does
not grant me the permission to behave like an ass in a different situation.

------
rcfox
> I like your gem otherwise, but it's called "emoji", implying that it's __the
> __Ruby library for handling those characters.

That's not the first time I've encountered this assumption. I can believe that
it makes sense, if you're will to willing to play the part of the layman user:
"I want emojis, so I'll just do: gem install emoji"

However, I don't think it's too unreasonable for people with some basic level
of experience to understand that there's no central authority granting library
names. If it were a core library that came with the interpreter, sure, it's
fair to expect that that is the library you're supposed to use. When you get
into community-sourced libraries, names are just granted on a first-come,
first-served basis for whatever service is hosting them.

~~~
trvz
> When you get into community-sourced libraries, names are just granted on a
> first-come, first-served basis for whatever service is hosting them.

Maybe they shouldn't be.

I dislike Apache being called httpd in yum, as compared to apache2 in apt. I
can see how a package called markdown wouldn't be a port of the original, but
CommonMark, and that would be misleading, too.

If a package managing system doesn't care, it loses some pride in my eye.

------
underachieve
The point I don't get is why he complains about that gem when he obviously
found an alternative that better suited his needs. Why for heaven's sake not
just use this but raise an issue. If we all started raising issues for for
something beeing "not what I was looking for" github would be bursting at the
seams. Is he really moping about the fact that the readme does not provide a
full list of ALL emojis and whether they are supported? And why is a emoji gem
required to work with "massage" and "satellite"?

------
jonathanwallace
Pertinent follow-up. Jake was naive about open source norms.

See twitter conversations:
[https://twitter.com/jonathanwallace/status/53368051800961433...](https://twitter.com/jonathanwallace/status/533680518009614336)
[https://twitter.com/jonathanwallace/status/53367933259062886...](https://twitter.com/jonathanwallace/status/533679332590628864)

~~~
dmpk2k
Maybe naive, but also impolite. Opening an issue with a passive-aggressive
tone isn't likely to be productive.

~~~
aaronem
That's really the problem here. Ignorance is excusable, especially in someone
who hasn't got a lot of experience yet. _Rude_ ignorance is never so,
especially around a library on Github where, if it's really that big a damn
deal to you, you can always just fork, edit a big "THIS IS NOT APPLE COLOR
EMOJI" note into the readme, open a PR, and see what happens.

------
handzhiev
I recently got a bad review of one of my free WP plugins. The same guy
published negative reviews for 3-4 other plugins also in row in the next days.
Apparently some people are just mentally disturbed. If you think the emoji
issue report was rude, have some fun with these "reviews"

[https://wordpress.org/support/topic/everybody-thinks-they-
kn...](https://wordpress.org/support/topic/everybody-thinks-they-know-how-to-
make-a-job-board?replies=1)

[https://wordpress.org/support/topic/bad-and-
misleading?repli...](https://wordpress.org/support/topic/bad-and-
misleading?replies=1)

[https://wordpress.org/support/topic/bait-plugin-for-
google?r...](https://wordpress.org/support/topic/bait-plugin-for-
google?replies=2)

[https://wordpress.org/support/topic/no-support-weak-
plugin?r...](https://wordpress.org/support/topic/no-support-weak-
plugin?replies=3) (I made the mistake to answer him which resulted in another
set of awesomeness).

You just have to develop think skin. I'm still learning this slowly.

~~~
AshFurrow
> I've yet to find any plugin (Free) that actually performs functions of a job
> board.

That is some intense entitlement right there.

------
mbesto
FWIW - the guy in question (Lake Jodwick) did apologize for his behavior:

[https://twitter.com/jakelodwick/status/533777782484897792](https://twitter.com/jakelodwick/status/533777782484897792)

------
code_duck
I don't find the opening post to be rude. Jake Lodwick simply states that he's
wasted a lot of time tracking down a known limitation that should have been
listed in the docs, and that he feels Labnik could try a bit harder to avoid
wasting other people's time. Probably Jake was frustrated there. It's not
something I'd consider worth posting, but he was hardly abusive.

Then, Labnik's post is pointlessly emotional and irrelevant, making a big deal
out of a simple complaint. I feel like working with people like him would be
more likely to make me burn out on open source. The author is acting dramatic
and overreacting to a relatively mild comment.

------
xantronix
Sounds a great deal like what I've gone through in my attempts to evangelize
Tcl as of late.

[http://morderwerk.de/Spoken.png](http://morderwerk.de/Spoken.png)

[http://morderwerk.de/He%20really.png](http://morderwerk.de/He%20really.png)

[http://morderwerk.de/hates%20potheads.png](http://morderwerk.de/hates%20potheads.png)

[http://xan.pw/twitter/](http://xan.pw/twitter/)

------
grigri
I'm guilty of some severe cases of bike shedding bug reports back in my
blunder years. Within my small model of reality I couldn't grasp why people
wouldn't implement minor feature xy as it would have costed them seemingly
only 10 minutes of their time. I appologize to anyone who had to deal with
these.

------
gorhill
Regardless of the specifics of this case, I do feel like there is such a thing
as "burning out on open source", a topic which is of interest to me at this
point. I would like to read other people insights about this, this would
probably help me better at setting proper boundaries in my own projects.

I found myself often struggling to deal with this kind of issue: How to be
sure whether you are being used (possibly not even on purpose), or whether the
issue raised really benefit the whole project?

On one hand we don't want to be used, on the other hand, we don't want to
chill contributions of good ideas. It can be tough sometimes to assess
properly (keeping in mind we all have bad days on top of all this).

~~~
b0ti
I had a similar "open source burnout" recently. Since you asked for it, there
is a blog post I wrote which might be of interest: [http://nxlog-
ce.sourceforge.net/why-the-gpl-does-not-work](http://nxlog-
ce.sourceforge.net/why-the-gpl-does-not-work)

~~~
gorhill
I don't relate to your blog post. I am definitely not second guessing my use
of GPL. That is another topic than the one here as far as I am concerned.

------
joeblau
I maintain the gitignore.io repo with about 900 stars and thankfully the
contributors aren't as snarky. I will say that the users of gitignore.io are
probably more on the technical side, but it just seems like Jake is not
familiar with the culture of FOSS. That being said, He's a 'customer' of your
'product' and even though his delivery isn't the best, there may be something
you can take away from suggestion.

When I'm evaluating a FOSS project, the first thing I try and do if I find
something wrong is see if there is a way I can fix it and submit a PR. Then if
it looks like it's out of my scope, I'll file a bug or look for another
project.

For gitignore.io, I often take product decisions from the community, but I
like to have a discussion about what the best course of action is. I still
have open issues in my backlog that I just haven't found an elegant solution
to yet. Thankfully gitignore.io has a small enough feature scope that you
can't do much with it, otherwise i'm sure the project would become overbearing
very quickly.

------
gear54rus
I'm not sure I understand, what is there to see in this link?

Is there some underlying message to all this? Oh well, the issue was handled
poorly or maybe the guy just went too far with this accusations, so what?

How'd this get to the front page?:O

~~~
acomjean
I think it's the entitled aspect of some open source users this is
demonstrating.

They expect everything to be the way they want it. they want all opensourced
stuff to be polished, supported and free, without wanting to help out or
chiping in.

~~~
thanksalot
>they want all opensourced stuff to be polished

That would be nice though.

Why would you release something to the public and put your name on it if it's
lazily done?

~~~
acomjean
This would be ideal, but in my experience evaluating some open source
libraries, they were clearly works in progress or abandoned. I think people
had good intentions when putting the stuff out there.

Maybe because github is free for public open source, stuff gets put out there
before its polished?

------
krapp
Wow.

I'm honestly kind of happy right now that none of my projects are very
popular....

------
olragon
Remind me about this issue [https://github.com/olragon/meteor-
handsontable/issues/6](https://github.com/olragon/meteor-
handsontable/issues/6)

------
frontsideair
Why can't everyone be nice to each other? </naive>

------
skybrian
Basic queuing theory says that if the rate at which issues are opened exceeds
the rate at which they are closed (which is easy to do if the project is
popular), the number of open issues will grow without bound. The result is
that most bugs filed against any popular project can't be acted on. A good UI
would help people understand this and set expectations accordingly. It's still
very useful to have a database of known limitations and workarounds.

------
underachieve
The point I don't get is why he complains about that gem when he obviously
found an alternative that better suited his needs. Why for heaven's sake not
just use this but raise an issue. If we all started raising issues for
something being "not what I was looking for" github would be bursting at the
seams.

------
tschellenbach
Yes it's hard at times, I especially have trouble maintaining Django-Facebook
as both of those dependencies change so freakingly fast. Let me know if you
want to help out :) [https://github.com/tschellenbach/Django-
facebook](https://github.com/tschellenbach/Django-facebook)

------
mamcx
AKA:

Tech Support Customers

Solution:

[http://www.despair.com/apathy.html](http://www.despair.com/apathy.html)

\---

In commercial software tech support is probably the biggest draw of energy,
but is harder to ignore them than in volunteer-based efforts (like open
source, tech forums, blogs, etc).

------
freshflowers
There are many, many activities, paid and unpaid, in which people get
confronted with entitled a-holes on a regular basis.

This is not unique to open source, or tech in general. This is a generic
social issue.

------
67726e
The reason I stopped being the maintainer on a popular jQuery library was the
wave after wave of incompetent folks asking me to do their work for them. I
don't mean mere API questions, or asking things around how the plugin works or
does what it does. These were entire "Integrate this for me" questions. People
unwilling to do the bare minimum of work. No matter how many examples or how
much documentation, these folks flat out wouldn't do their own work. Beyond
that, most of these weren't being asked by some 12-year old learning to code,
these people would link to their commercial site and expect me to "Give them
teh codez"

In retrospect, I should have taken the hard-line approach and directed
everyone to StackOverflow and limit GitHub to an issue tracker. When it came
to assholes making asshole comments and requests, I had no problem telling
them to stick their overbearing request where the sun doesn't shine. Of course
those folks were few and far in between.

~~~
tomjen3
If you ever want to go back in OSS development, include a disclaimer that you
are more than willing to integrate it into their site, at your usual rate of
$X00 dollars per hour, with a minimum of $Y hours.

The worst that might happen is that somebody takes you up on that.

~~~
izacus
That does not really help - people he's talking about simply do not read and
do not care about what you did. Going through bunch of soul-sucking
emails/messages/issues every day, even if you do not answer, is a huge
demotivator for any public development work :/

~~~
mercer
Could it be a good idea to create a service where people can help with FOSS
projects by being the 'intercept' between messages and the maintainers? I feel
to inexperienced to help out with actual coding, but helping out with support
emails or tickets (and only forwarding those that seem useful) is something I
could see myself doing, for example.

And I could imagine that after helping out in this way for a while, I'd feel
more inclined or more self-confident to start helping out with code.

Or does this already exist?

~~~
Xylakant
I don't think that such a service exists, but you can still do some of that.
Pick any open source project you like, hang out on their tracker and IRC
channel and answer questions. You might not have the permissions required to
actually close issues, but you can certainly do some grunt work: Try to
reproduce an issue, give concise description in a comment, create a PR with a
test case etc.

IRC channels are a good place to start if you know a little about the usage,
but not much about the actual code: Answer beginner level questions first. For
any moderately complex project there's always tons of these. And when you feel
confident, move forward to more complicated ones. It's a great way to learn.

------
benihana
A pull request where two guys acted like jackasses towards each other, and
where we instinctively try to pick sides based on our past experiences and
beliefs.

I think really thinking on why I'm siding with one person almost immediately
despite not having much context in this is really revealing and maybe not a
little unpleasant.

~~~
sylvinus
One of the guys wrote something and published it as open source. The other got
to use it for free but still complains with an inappropriate tone. Hard not to
side with the first one by default.

~~~
54mf
Offering incomplete software as open source doesn't make it any less
incomplete. Are we giving out blue ribbons for participation now?

~~~
burke
What the hell does "complete" even mean? No software is ever "complete".

Literally every open source license says something along the lines of "there
are probably bugs and stuff; it's not my problem".

I really can't even comprehend this mindset of "unless it'll work for people
without issues, don't put it on github".

~~~
EdwardDiego
Also, since when was there a definitive list of "over-animated emoticons" that
one had to fulfil?

------
_ZeD_
By the way... what is the raison d'etre of this gem? I just don't get why
anyone think it's a good idea to replace a character with an image. It's like
to replace all "e" characters in this comment with a .png congaing a fancy
custom "e"...

~~~
slapresta
> It's like to replace all "e" characters in this comment with a .png congaing
> a fancy custom "e"...

So, uh, like Web Fonts, then?

~~~
_ZeD_
you mean "in a totally different way", do you?

you are comparing a gem replacing, in a string with html content, a text
fragment with an '<img />' tag, with a way to load and apply custom font from
a remote location to a web page text region.

While, closing one eye, the effect of the two solution are similar, the
solutions are totally different from the technological point of view, from the
abstraction layer when they are applied to the practical implications (try to
do a simple cut-n-paste from the browser to a text editor, for example)

~~~
slapresta
I know they're technically different; what I wanted to point out is that it's
not such a far-fetched idea.

------
54mf
You may take issue with Mr. Lodwick's tone, but he's not wrong. This gem is
incomplete, and for a gem occupying the namespace "emoji", I think it's
reasonable to expect the full, standard set of emoji. Passing the buck to
another open source library is irresponsible and, frankly, lazy.

Perhaps the maintainer _should_ burn out, and let someone take over the gem
who'll commit to feature-completeness.

~~~
Yver
> Perhaps the maintainer _should_ burn out

I find this comment in poor taste. A burnout is not something I wish to
anyone.

~~~
54mf
To clarify: by "burn out" I'm referring to becoming tired with a project. I'd
hope that the maintainer would simply move on to another project.

~~~
carols10cents
What do you mean by "move on"? I'm sure Steve hasn't been spending the
majority of his finite amount of time since he put the emoji gem code up on
github working only on the emoji gem.

------
nox_
Replying with an attack and closing comments is definitely something a
douchebag would do. Free or opensource doesn't mean you get to be
irresponsible about what you release or maintain, if your project has some
caveats they should be listed explicitly.

~~~
carols10cents
Actually, it does-- have you ever even READ the MIT license?

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR
IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,
FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE
AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER
LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM,
OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE
SOFTWARE.

